#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Prins zoekt prinses

## Deeenheid

PBij deze zal ik even proberen te beschrijven wat voor een vrouw ik zoek. 

Mijn droomvrouw ziet er als volgt uit:

Hoop een vrouw te leren kennen die net zo geduldig is als Assepoester ondanks al het onrecht wat haar werd aangedaan, had ze het geduld om toch geduldig te zijn. 
Ik zoek een vrouw die net als Belle uiterlijk niet als aller belangrijkste ziet want Belle ging toch voor het innerlijk. Dus meneer de beest heeft erg mazzel gehad met Bella. Ookal was ze in het begin gedwongen. Later is ze van hem gaan houden en dat niet op basis van zijn uiterlijk. 
Ik zoek een vrouw die loyaal is, zorgzaam is en beschermend. Een vrouw die op Wall-E lijkt. Wall-E is een robot die op een verlaten planeet schoonmaakt. Op een dag komt hij een vrouwelijke robot tegen en is vanaf dat moment verkocht. Ze was niet ge&#239;nteresseerd maar op een dag overkwam haar iets waardoor ze op stand-by ging alleen haar camera werkte. Wall-E schrok hiervan en was erg aangeslagen. Vanaf dat moment zorgde hij voor haar en heeft van alles gedaan om haar weer beter te krijgen. Hij beschermende haar en was al die tijd goed voor haar. Op een later stadium in de film werd ze wakker en krijgt een opname te zien van de tijd dat ze stand-by was. Dus ze ziet alles wat Wall-E voor haar heeft gedaan en het raakte haar diep. Zon vrouw zoek ik dus. 
Ik zoek een vrouw die wacht op haar ware. Net zoals rapunzel dat deed. En ik zoek geen vrouw die er een hobby van heeft gemaakt om de een na de ander aan de haak te slaan. 
Zo kan ik een tijd doorgaan maar dan komt er geen einde aan. 

Wat ik niet zoek is een vrouw die lijkt op de stiefmoeder en zussen van Assepoester. 
Ook zoek geen vrouw die dezelfde aandoening heeft als Pinokkio en het niet kan laten om te liegen. 
En ook zoek ik geen vrouw als Sneeuwwitje of Roodkapje, zien er wel erg onschuldig uit maar de een loopt ondertussen wel helemaal alleen in een eng bos. En de andere als klap op de vuurpijl gaat slapen bij zeven onbekende kerels. 
Ook zoek ik geen vrouw die net als de kleine zeemeermin ervan houd om continu schaars gekleed te zijn. 
Ook zoek ik geen vrouw die net als jasmine op badboys of criminelen valt omdat ze dit aantrekkelijk vindt. Ga dan op zoek naar je Aladdin zoals Jasmine haar Aladdin heeft gevonden. 

Dit was het wel zon beetje wil er geen heel sprookjesboek van maken. 

Oja ik wou erbij vermelden dat ik je hand kom vragen op de fiets van E.T. Ja, jullie lezen het goed ik heb de fiets van E.T op de kop weten te tikken. Het bleek dat E.T is opgepakt voor het vliegen zonder vliegbrevet en het ontvoeren van kleine kinderen. Althans dat laatste hebben ze er gewoon van gemaakt. Als klap op de vuurpijl is hij zijn verblijfsvergunning kwijtgeraakt en terug gestuurd naar waar hij vandaan kwam. En nu heb ik zijn fiets. Voor diegene die denken wat is er nou zo bijzonder aan de fiets van E.T dat is heel eenvoudig uitleggen de fiets van E.T kan namelijk vliegen. 

En voor de dames die wachten op de prins op het witte paard kan ik alleen maar zeggen word eens wakker. Het is 2014 en tegenwoordig komen er alleen witte ezels op een prins. De witte ezels staan voor alle mannen die hun vrouwen zien als hun bezit. Of ze zien hun vrouwen als huishoudslavin, keukenslavin, werkslavin, iemand waar ze tegen kunnen schelden of schreeuwen of ze zien hun vrouw als boksbal waar ze zo nu en dan lekker op los kunnen slaan. En deze witte ezels komen op een prins. En deze prins staat voor hun dikke auto's, dikke huizen, dikke baan en dikke bankrekening. 
Tegen alle dames die akkoord gaan met deze witte ezels ga aub niet huilen als je huwelijk vol problemen is. Dan had je maar op andere criteria's je man moeten selecteren. 

En voor de lieve goede mannen die thuis wachten en denken dat ze een schoen zullen vinden en dat deze dan bij een meisje van hun dromen past zeg ik word eens wakker het is 2014. Het is crisis en er zullen in deze tijd geen assepoesters meer zijn. Denk je nou echt dat er nu dames zijn die hun louboutin schoen achterlaten als ze die verliest. Die schoenen kosten bijna net zoveel als je trouwfeest. Dus ga opzoek beste heren neem de stap. 

Wil je reageren graag ook een uitgebreid verhaal ervan maken anders wordt er niet op gereageerd. Beschrijf jezelf tot in de kleinste details. Wil graag weten wie je als persoon bent. Wil weten wat je karakter is. Wil weten hoe je in het leven staat. 
En aub kom niet met vragen als waar kom je vandaan. Wat heeft dat te maken met mij als persoon. Het kan me niet schelen of je uit wonderland komt of uit China dat is voor mij totale bijzaak en heeft totaal geen waarde.


Verder zal ik hieronder omschrijven hoe ik mijn sprookje zie:

Zelf zou ik graag ons eigen sprookje willen schrijven. Je moet weten een huwelijk zal niet de gehele tijd rozen geur en maneschijn zijn. Er zullen meer downs in een huwelijk zitten dan ups. Het is aan ieder koppel om keihard te werken aan hun huwelijk. Om deze te doen slagen. Het koppel zal ontzettend veel geduld moeten hebben. Opofferingen moeten maken en veel water bij de wijn moeten doen. Ohh nee wijn is haram we maken er water bij de thee van. 
Elk sprookje begint mooi en eindigt mooi. Maar wat we meestal vergeten is het middenstuk waarin de downs zitten verwerkt. Het mooiste sprookje is het sprookje waarin het middenstuk het ergst is of ellendigst is. Hierdoor zal het einde alleen maar mooier worden. Zo zal het huwelijk ook zijn. In het begin is alles super en mooi. Maar zodra het trouwfeestje voorbij is en je beland in je huwelijk dan komen de ups en downs. Maar wie volhoudt, vecht en werkt voor zijn huwelijk zal een mooie einde tegemoet gaan. En dit zie je ook terug in alle sprookjes. Ook is er een heel belangrijk element in een sprookje en dat is dat de koppel onvoorwaardelijk voor elkaar en de liefde gaan. En dit zal hun brandstof zijn om door het middenstuk te geraken en zo het mooie einde te gemoed te zien. 

Met andere woorden een sprookje regisseert zichzelf. Want we weten niet wat er gaat komen of wat er gaat gebeuren. Het enige wat ons er doorheen zal helpen is dat we onvoorwaardelijk voor elkaar dus het huwelijk en liefde kiezen. En dat we bereid zijn om tot het bittere eind te willen vechten en werken voor ons huwelijk. 

Tot slot zal ik hieronder een toelichting geven van waarom ik nog steeds zoekende ben:


Tot op heden heeft de vrouw die voor mij is voorbestemd nog niet gereageerd op mijn topic. Het kan zijn dat ik mijn sprookjesvrouw nog niet ben tegen gekomen. Hierdoor heeft mijn zoektocht dus nog geen resultaat geboekt die ik graag had willen boeken. Het kan ook zijn dat mijn sprookjesvrouw is langs geweest en dat ik haar op een of andere manier heb laten varen of dat zij heeft besloten om door te varen. Maar wat voorbestemd is zal mekaar vroeg of laat vinden. En ook diegene die door zijn gevaren. Door varen betekend immers niet dat er geen andere koers terug is. Voor mij de taak om net als de vuurtoren in het holst van de nacht een lichtsignaal af te sturen naar de schepen die in de holst van de nacht dobberen op zee. Zoekend naar hun bestemming. Het is de taak van de vuurtoren om deze schepen veilig bij hun bestemming te laten aankomen. En voor mij betekend het onder andere het uppen van mijn topic. Hopend dat er ook een schip in mijn haven zal aanmeren. 
Een schip waarmee ik dan een nieuw avontuur in mijn leven tegemoet zal gaan. Samen zullen we ons doelen bepalen en zo de koers van ons schip uit zetten om die doelen te behalen. Samen zullen we moeten werken. Geduldig zullen we moeten zijn. En onvoorwaardelijk voor deze gekozen pad zullen we moeten gaan. Alleen samen zullen we grote stappen kunnen nemen. 
Ik zonder mijn vrouw. Is als een kapitein zonder schip. Een goede kapitein is een uitstekende leider. Beschikt over de beste vaar vaardigheden. Maar zonder zijn schip is hij maar een rusteloze man waarvan het hart snakt naar die eenheid met zijn geliefde en waardevolle schip om zo die rust en geluk te vinden. Aan wal zonder schip raakt hij ongelukkig en rusteloos. Maar op zijn schip zal hij de rust en geluk ervaren. En zal al het goede wat in hem zit eruit komen en hij als man zal bloeien. Het is de vrouw bij wie elke man deze rust en geluk zal vinden. En het echte geluk zal proeven.

Voor diegene die zich af vragen hoe ik als man zijnde zal zijn voor mijn vrouw. Wil ik het volgende zeggen. 
Ik zal zijn voor mijn vrouw zoals de kapitein zal zijn voor zijn dierbare en kostbare schip. Het is de kapitein die zorgt voor zijn schip. Haar onderhoudt. Wanneer er iets kapot gaat aan het schip zal de kapitein direct ervoor zorgen dat het gerepareerd zal worden en dit ten koste van alles. Maakt niet uit hoe klein of groot de reparatie ook mag zijn. Het dient gewoon gemaakt te worden. Want de kapitein weet als geen andere dat hij zonder zijn schip niks en en niemand is. En het aller belangrijkste hij zal zonder zijn schip ongelukkig en rusteloos zijn. Vandaar dat zijn schip van ongekende waarde voor hem is. Hem het dierbaarste bezit is. Hij zal haar dag in dag uit onderhouden. Het dek zal worden geschrobt. De naden zullen dicht worden gemaakt. De netten en zeilen zullen indien nodig worden gemaakt. En zo kan ik uren doorgaan.
Zo zal ik voor mijn vrouwtje zijn. Ik zal haar onderhouden. En verzorgen. Wanneer ze huilt zal ik mijn uiterste best doen om haar te doen lachen. Wanneer ze pijn heeft zal ik proberen om haar hiervan af te helpen. Is ze ziek dan zal ik haar verzorgen en proberen om haar weer beter te maken. Mijn voornaamste doel zal zijn om mijn vrouwtje dag in dag uit gelukkig te laten zijn. Te laten schijnen en lachen. Dit is tevens een belofte die ik maak. 
Terug naar het schip en de kapitein. Een echte kapitein is iemand die vecht voor zijn schip tot het bittere eind. En ook voor zijn doelstellingen en gekozen koers. Want, wanneer hij eenmaal zijn doelen heeft vastgelegd en zijn koers heeft bepaald. Dan zal hij de wateren betreden met het schip en uitvaren om zijn doelen te behalen. Voor hem zal er geen weg terug meer zijn. Hij zal onvoorwaardelijk gaan voor zijn doelen om zo ervoor te zorgen dat hij zijn doelen gaat behalen. 
Hij is bereid om weer en wind te trotseren. Hij is bereid om de stormen te trotseren. Hij zal nooit bang zijn voor de vijanden en indien nodig zal hij ze bevechten. Dit samen met zijn geliefde en dierbare schip. Samen hebben ze hiervoor gekozen en samen zullen ze tot het bittere eind vechten en werken om hun doelen te behalen. Er is geen weg meer terug. Elke tegenslag, storm of gevecht zal hun alleen maar sterker maken. 
Zo zie ik het huwelijk. Als een reis die een kapitein met zijn schip maakt. Vechtend en werkend trotseert hij alle gevaren en aanvallen vasthoudend aan zijn doelen. Zijn brandstof zal zijn loyaliteit aan zijn doelen zijn en de keuze dat hij onvoorwaardelijk voor deze doelen gaat. Met deze instelling moet iedereen het huwelijk binnen treden. En niet te vergeten en zeker het aller belangrijkste is dat we het huwelijk met de juiste intentie dienen binnen te treden. En dat is trouwen om wille van Allah. Plus een ieder van ons dient echte vrees voor zijn schepper te hebben zodat hij het huwelijk serieus zal nemen en niet zal zien als een spelletje of een of andere vluchtroute. Diegene met vrees voor zijn heer zal zijn plichten en rechten kennen en toepassen en nakomen in het huwelijk hierdoor zal een huwelijk slagen. 
Ik zal het hierbij laten anders wordt het een eindeloze topic. 

PS: heb je de uitstraling en ogen van Bambi dan ben ik al bij voorbaat verkocht. Maar mag ook de uitstraling en de ogen van de gelaarsde kat uit Shrek wanneer die heeeeeeel lief kijkt. Of mort van Madagascar.

----------


## Deeenheid

Hoihoi

----------


## Deeenheid

Hoihoi

----------


## FANTACHAT

Jij bent zeker een psychopaat! ! Hele circus verhaal over bambi en shrek bla blaaa jouw moeten ze opsluiten man!!

----------


## Deeenheid

Olaola

----------


## meera786

Hey heel facinerend....kun je mij mailen denk dat ik iemand voor jouw ken....ik zie namelijk jouw liefde en passie voor liefde jouw afkeer en jouw vrees...mooi en je bent fantasierijk....
De diepste van jouw moet je niet zo voor iedereen blootleggen snappen ze toch niet.
Je bent erg wijs in de liefde en je kent je Heer en weet wat hij van jouw verwacht....Subhan Allah🌸jouw liefde voor de liefde voelde ik zelfs. Liefde is ook voor mij alles....maar kijk uit het is makkelijk alles te geven aan iemand omdat je van de liefde houdt maar er zullen velen misbruik van maken. 
Die zijn totaal niet waard!

[email protected]

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupupu

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upuup

----------

